# rhinestones in rib tanks?



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

has anyone made rhinestone transfer for rib tanks? also if so did you stretch the rib tanks first before you put the transfer? tnx alot.... hope someone could help me.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I press rhinestone transfers on ribbed tanks all the time! You don't need to stretch them at all first. The stones will be just fine. Press them exactly like you would press any other cotton tee shirt. 
Just make sure that you do press the shirt before pressing the transfer on it to make sure that the moisture is out of the shirt!


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks alot mam... i was thinking if the glue would hold on a rib tank. ill try it out tomorrow. tnx again.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The glue will hold. The only change I do when putting rhinestones on rib tanks, is I generally use ss06 stones and pack them as closely as possible together. This way when the shirt does stretch while being worn, you don't lose all of the definition in the design.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

allhamps said:


> The glue will hold. The only change I do when putting rhinestones on rib tanks, is I generally use ss06 stones and pack them as closely as possible together. This way when the shirt does stretch while being worn, you don't lose all of the definition in the design.



I totally agree with Carol, on this,, the smaller stones tend to flow better and not get distorted,,, when the stones are worn across the chest, 

This way the image or logo will appear as it should when your client wears, it.

When doing this also imagine every chest size wearing this from a B cup to a Double DD.

Small stones have always worked the best for me on Ribbed tanks.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You know, I have the hardest time remembering "placement" on shirts for better equipped women. I'm so used to holding things up to myself, who is definitely "cup challenged", that I don't always get it right. Feast your eyes on this not so good placement


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

CAROL!!! That's awesome!!! Thanks for making my day! LOL


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, thank goodness her Husband had a sense of humor


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

With the amount of available space, I am not sure how you could have done it much differently! The scoop neck does not leave a lot of room to put stuff.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

well I imagine all the men would love it that wayLOL


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

allhamps said:


> You know, I have the hardest time remembering "placement" on shirts for better equipped women. I'm so used to holding things up to myself, who is definitely "cup challenged", that I don't always get it right. Feast your eyes on this not so good placement


Sexy design!


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

all i hae here are ss10 stones. will buy some ss6 stones on my next prurchase. tnx again.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

orion001 said:


> all i hae here are ss10 stones. will buy some ss6 stones on my next prurchase. tnx again.


I only use ss10 whenever possible. You'll be fine!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

tnx alot mam. ill just try it and see what happens tomorrow.


----------

